# Lets see those uniquely colored horses and funny horse faces!!



## BriocheIsLove

Okay this is Brioche she is a fleabitten grey arab I love her coloring!!! I have a funny face pic but its on another computer so I'll get it for you later! Sorry about the big picture  







This one is really contrasted LOL but it looks cool


----------



## Kate354




----------



## BriocheIsLove

Oh how pretty! Love her coloring! And she is being such a good girl for her bath  What is she?


----------



## Draven

This is Moon.

I love unique colored horses!


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Nikita is a really weird color. in this pic she was running becasue Dutch was gone and she is not buddy sour just plain stupid.


----------



## morganshow11




----------



## kim_angel




----------



## Skippy!

Kim Angel, let it be known I WILL steal Cherokee in the dead of night  I'll replace him with a saw horse with pieces of his mane on it 

And Brioche, is your Arab one of those "Bloody Shoulder" arabians? Its a really neat coloration that some Arabs get. I saw the concentration of color on her shoulder and thought about that ^^


----------



## Vidaloco

Saro


----------



## BriocheIsLove

Great horses everyone!!!!

Skippy- yeah she is! I love it... it's also in the shape of smiley face :lol:


----------



## CrazyChester

I think she is unique!!










Funny Face!!!


----------



## Equuestriaan

Meet Ricky. xD


----------



## Jane Honda

Ricky is cute! :lol:


----------



## xx chico

this is lucky, or jellybean


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here my black arabian! with dappels!


----------



## Sara

Not my horses, not my photos, but definitely some interesting colors:
Barbara D. Livingston's Gallery - photos are for personal viewing only :: Colorful Thoroughbreds


----------



## Vidaloco

Once again, fabulous photos Sara


----------



## Sara

I love the ones of Painting Freedom, he really does look like someone just took a watercolor brush to him


----------



## ilovestitch

here is my boy


----------



## CheyAut

Chianti...


























Cruiser


















Midnight


































Sage


















Spin










Tucker


----------



## CheyAut

Horses I used to own

Confetti


















Dazzle (technically still mine, but sale pending)


















Jackpot


















Sheik


















Skylar


----------



## mybabysewanka

Sewanka The love of my life is the black and white paint tobiano mare

Domino not a great picture doesnt do him justice but he's a cutie he is the sorrel overo gelding

Baby Girl Our appy with no tail and barely any spots well she's the only solid on here.


----------



## TXWMP

CheyAut said:


> Chianti...


Oh wow I Have a pony That looks just like this one  Here is My pony. His name is chester.


----------



## TXWMP

ok and here is a picture of my Stud Ty


----------



## CheyAut

Wow! Chester and Chianti DO look alike! He's adorable!!


----------



## CowPony

Here's Janie


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

I always thought Ruby's stripe/star was pretty interesting... it kinda reminds me of a candle and flame.









Bandit and Dante have this neat coloring on their tails, too, but I don't have a picture... the base of their tails are a really light flaxen color (on Dante it looks almost white), and at the ends it's almost black. Their sire had that too.


----------



## Kate354

BriocheIsLove said:


> Oh how pretty! Love her coloring! And she is being such a good girl for her bath  What is she?


 Sorry for late answer lol - she's a Fjord cross, and yeah she loves baths!


----------



## Vidaloco

There are some really beautiful and unique horses posted here. Shows there really is a horse of a different color.


----------



## Chausser

That is Hesallheart (can you guess how he got his name?  )










And this is Allo Dolly


----------



## aruraeclipse

*hehehehe
























*


----------

